

Node.js Foundation will oversee the production and development of Node.js - Sandeepg33k
https://www.joyent.com/blog/introducing-the-nodejs-foundation

======
abluecloud
Too little too late? Or better late than never?

My guess is the latter.

~~~
oso2k
I'd argue the former.

